# Denny in his new home (Jan 5, 2010)



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My lessee moved Denny to his new home last night. For now, he gets the run of the outdoor round pen for his turnout, which is fantastic. We let him loose to run around the outdoor arena, and this is what I got before my fingers felt like they were going to fall off:


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Denny is so awesome... I am really jealous of you and his new foster mom!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Once again, a special mention to Photobucket, for ruining my image quality. *sigh*.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Allie it's not photobucket. As posted in the other thread, you're not using the right setting on your camera. I can sit with you and show you what to use it if you want. The quality is fine, it's a focus problem you have. I can also load you an action shot in snow to compare more closely.

Read your owner's manual to understand the settings of your camera better. Below is a phobucket photo.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful!!! I always love your pictures....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you LMP and RWF!!  I appreciate it!! I'm shocked still to see this boy as he is now...

Kelly, the photos appear fine on my computer, and then they upload to photobucket and the quality seems to get cut drastically. I don't resize them much from the original, unfortunately it seems photobucket takes care of that for me, and destroys the quality at the same time. I also edited these photos with Facebook's "Picnik" program, which I'm sure took a toll on the quality as well. Another member on my other thread also warned me against photobucket. To me, your photo of Adnan looks slightly lesser quality than I'm sure it is sans PB as well. 
Oh! I forgot to mention the compression factor. When I'm using Picnik on Facebook to edit the photos, it seems to take a HUGE toll on the quality of the photo, as you can see with my avatar; it's perfectly focused, you can see it on my other thread.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

love the last picture!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Of course it is going to lose quality when you take it and upload it onto photobucket you lose quite a bit of information in the images. They go from being 4-7mb files to 100-500kb


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He looks like he is having alot of fun in his new home!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Hes such a handsome boy.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> He looks like he is having alot of fun in his new home!


I just had a heart attack and a half. I just thought as in "sold" new home. Fewffff :wink:


----------



## clipclops (Nov 16, 2009)

He is a beautiful horse. He looks great in the snow!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks like he enjoys it! What are the new leasee's plans with him?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He is going to be a dressage poneh!! Erm.. and maybe chase some buffalo? (The new place has buffalo ... haha!)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He's done well under your care, he looks happy, fluffy and COLD :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha! It was quite cold out yesterday... he wasn't out there long, that's for sure!!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Blugh photobucket does that to my pics sometimes too.

He is just gorgeous!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

He is SO gorgeous!!! Great pictures. What camera do you use?? 

Picink ruins the quality of my photos. Photobucket does a little too, but I see it more when I use Picnik.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> maybe chase some buffalo? (The new place has buffalo ... haha!)


 I can definitly see that, big ol' adorable fluffy Denny chasing down the buffalo trying to make friends, aww hes such a handsome guy.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

DC - thank you  I love my boy. I use a Nikon D5000 

PR - teehee.. thank you!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I love that he is always "looking" at the camera. Lucky you that he is such a great model; wish I had a horse I could practice with that was that willing to have his pictures taken!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He's a fantastic model!! He is not very spooky at all, just likes to look at things! 

My lessee rode him in his new arena yesterday - she called me laughing her butt off ... apparently Denny doesn't know what to make of reining horses! Another lady was in the arena riding, and doing spins and such and Denny just kept LOOKING at this weird horse... hahaha!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

lol! He sounds like he has a super fun personality!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

paintsrule said:


> I can definitly see that, big ol' adorable fluffy Denny chasing down the buffalo trying to make friends, aww hes such a handsome guy.


Oh my gosh, I just saw this!! Too funny!!


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Aw he's gorgeous


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Diggin' that mane of his.. I love hogged manes, ha ha.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you both


----------

